

Facebook Wants You to Vote on Tuesday - r0h1n
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2014/10/can-voting-facebook-button-improve-voter-turnout

======
diafygi
For those who are not going to vote, would you mind commenting as to why not?
I'm genuinely curious.

~~~
moonka
I expect it's a combination of not having time during polling hours or not
being able to make it to the polling place easily. Since moving to Seattle,
where ballots come automatically in the mail for everything other than
primaries, I've voted in every election. Before moving here, it used to depend
on if I could get off work, had time, etc etc, so I voted a lot less.

